# Trinitys Story



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All

I just took in a rescue last night for Acer rescue here in Ohio. They are full to the brim and so I am fostering her until they have room. This is a grade yearling paint filly. Very very thin, lame on one leg and has a very bad eye injury. Her previous owner took her on a 30 mile trail ride this weekend even though she had never had a saddle on, has an injured eye and is only a yearling. They said since she didnt buck when they put the saddle on they figured she was ready to ride. Starving horses dont tend to buck a whole lot  

If anyone can spare some change for Trinitys vet bill I would be so thankful. ACER rescue is just full to the brim. I know this is tough times for all of us but if anyone can spare even just a couple dollars it all adds up. The vet is on his way to see her this afternoon. This little filly is full of potential if we can get her past this bad spot. 

Their paypal for donations is [email protected] 



















Swollen leg. We dont know if she injured it or if its from the trail ride they took her on

Her eye is smashed in but no one ever called a vet


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the problem with horse rescues. They keep horses that should go to slaughter and waste money and resources on them. This filly is lame on atleast one leg and blind in one eye and who knows what else? Why make her suffer when it is pretty obvious that she is not going to make a decent horse without a lot of money and work?


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Im sorry but my thought exactly. It goes for dogs and cats too. Let her out of this hell.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

She's a pretty damaged little girl. I hate to say it, but it might be better if she was euthanized. F--- people, man. Poor little girl.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree to some extent but every horse in my opinion deserves a 2nd chance. With time she might be fine. I would help but right now I don't have the extra money. My prayers are with you though. Has the vet been out. I would see what the vet says. I don't care that she might be blind in one eye. I have a horse that is blind due to an injury but she is great. I can lead the kids on her and she don't panic. She is 13 years old your mare will adapt. My friends horse is completely blind since birth but she does great. I have even rode this mare and she don't panic. Whenever you come up to a log or something you just say Molly pick up and she does just fine out on the trail rides.
There is hope for this mare yet.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everyone is entitled to their opinion

However the vet just left and his opinion is that once she is fed up she is going to make someone a wonderful horse. Her leg is a stifle injury due to being so under weight and ridden. Her eye will always be blind but I have another mare that is missing one eye and it does not harm her in the least. This filly is so smart and willing to learn. She does deserve a chance. Her youth is on her side. 

He said the eye was probably an infection that never got treated so turned into an ulcer and then just blew. 

If you dont want to help her that is fine I totally understand. Also I am a big believer in euthanasia when deemed appropriate. The vet feels its not in this case and neither do I. Believe me I have put down more rescues then I even want to think about. 



> I agree to some extent but every horse in my opinion deserves a 2nd chance. With time she might be fine. I would help but right now I don't have the extra money. My prayers are with you though. Has the vet been out. I would see what the vet says. I don't care that she might be blind in one eye. I have a horse that is blind due to an injury but she is great. I can lead the kids on her and she don't panic. She is 13 years old your mare will adapt. My friends horse is completely blind since birth but she does great. I have even rode this mare and she don't panic. Whenever you come up to a log or something you just say Molly pick up and she does just fine out on the trail rides.
> There is hope for this mare yet.


Thank you for that! And yes imo prayers are as valuable as money and she could sure use some! 

Kay


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey if you need help somewhere else like questions I might be able to help you out. If when things get a little bit more relaxed at the farm then I might be able to help out with some money. I just moved this weekend and had to go buy fencing supplies to build fence for my 6 horses. Keep me posted on her recovery. I am going to school right now to be a vet tech and love the stories of rescues. I will probably be taking in some rescues in a while. I only will foster them until the organization can find them permanent homes.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much Equus and I will keep you updated. 

I feel strongly that anyone who has ever made a dime off a horse weather it be breeding, training, showing, selling etc should always give back when they can. 

This filly has a lot of potential. Will she be a reining champion? Probably not. Will she make a great all around trail horse?? Absolutely. She has the intelligence and the disposition.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohh that's awful. That poor girl. She's just a baby. I hope things work out because it looks like she'd make a pretty little mare.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If she isnt in horrible pain there is no reason to put her down. Id love to help, but Im always weary of donating money. Do you need any supplies for her?

Id love to know more about the rescue, do they have a site?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Well dang I should have put the site on here sorry!

http://www.anotherchancehorserescueohio.com/index.html

I know its hard to come up with cash especially right before the holidays. 

I do have donations of bute, de wormer and a blanket. All my blankets are too little  Thanks so much.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that the vet thinks she'll be okay. I'm glad she ended up with someone who cares enough to help her out It just seemed like, at first glance, she was in enough pain to be miserable, and possibly never very healthy again.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much sugar. No I would have never kept her alive if the vet or myself thought she would live a life of pain. I was so relived when he said he thought she could make a full recovery. Shes on stall rest with limited hand walking and bute therapy for one week. Then limited turn out during week 2. 

Shes such a special filly. Wish you could all meet her. How a horse could be this friendly and sweet after how shes been treated I will never know


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

did the vet diagnose her lameness?


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

weefoal said:


> Shes such a special filly. Wish you could all meet her. How a horse could be this friendly and sweet after how shes been treated I will never know


Horses are so incredibly forgiving. Most of the ones I've owned have been rescues of one variety or another, and if you feed them and show them you care, they turn into very loving animals.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

weefoal; i am so glad thier are people like you who put themselves out to help animals who cant help themselves. i have had a wonderful horse who, due to a tumour, had her eye removed, and she coped beautifully; even learnt how to jump afterwards, and was great in traffic. to the people who have said put her down; whilst i agree that rescues could spend thier funds perhaps more wisely, by making that decision for an elderly or extremely sick horse, i find it a callous attitude to take towards one so young, whose injuries are horrific but curable. weefoal, i am really struggling with money myself, so cant help out there, but i am just an email away, if ever you wanted to discuss anything regarding rescues or welfare, or just having a down day or problem to mull over. this pony will come right!!


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Silly

The lameness is due to being ridden and a lack of muscle/weight so it injured her stifle. Shes so thin which you dont really see in the pictures. He put her body condition score at a 2 which is pretty thin. But he felt we got her in time before her body ate too much of what muscle she has and because shes so young. We are not going to remove the eye right now as it is not causing pain and is not infected anymore. He said in about a year when she is up in weight and muscle the eye can be dealt with. 

Someone donated her vet bill plus some extra for her re check in 2 weeks. God bless that person!!! I really feel for about 350.00 we will turn Trinitys life around and she will make someone a fabulous horse when shes adopted out when shes better. 

If anyone wants to though the rescue itself always needs donations of dewormer, supplements, blankets, halters etc. Brenda runs that rescue and is just a wonderful lady. Right now she is rehabbing a bunch of horses from the track here. 

Here is Trinity watching the foals play. She was so fascinated. Thanks for reading her story. Its going to be so hard when I tell her goodbye.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have two fly sheets that need a home, would they take them? I ordered them a while ago, one is too big, and the other too small for my mare.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel sure they would be happy to have them! Her address etc is on that website posted above. Thank you so much


Kay


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know that you will be sad when she goes home but you will always know that she is making a difference in someone's life. You never know the new owners might keep you in touch and even allow you to ride her when she is ready to be trained. I know that if I had Trinity I would always keep you posted of what she is up to. Does she by chance have papers? She looks to be of qh breeding.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I though about fostering, but my boyfriend would not allow it. He knows me too well, Id get too attached and keep the horse.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i have just had a giggle weefoal! when you replied to my post on this thread you titled it to "silly"- not lillie!!! just have to tell you that i chose the username in memory of a sweet little sheltie dog that i fostered- we called her lili- afectionately known as "silly lili" as she was a little charecter. how is your new girl doing today?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry! Sometimes I type way too fast! LOL

We had a Sheltie years ago. She was the best dog. We now own border collies because I found out the hard way how many health problems some shetlies have 

Trinity is doing well. She still eats like there is no tomorrow. I keep telling her to slow down the hay will keep coming! 

Her leg is still ouchy but a bit better every day


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i love all collies and shelties !! i ussually have rough collies ( lassie) but as i am fast approaching 60, have downsized to a sheltie again; he is a gorgeous blue merle- another personal rescue as most of my animals are. glad that trinity is settling in so well, let me know ie sending vibes!


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Trinity is continuing to improve and do well. She is now off bute therapy for the leg/stifle injury and thank goodness the swelling did not come back. I do believe she has already gained weight and is looking better. But I also believe her belly is becoming more pronounced. I havent been able to get a urine sample from her yet to test her for being in foal but hopefully soon. 

Heres a new picture of her in her pasture. The fence is low because this is normally our weanling pasture LOL. But she never tests it. 

Dang pic is too big. I will have to resize 


Kay


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so glad that Trinity is doing so much better now.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i too am glad that Trinity is feeling so much better. she must feel as if she is in horseheaven now!! i look forward to hearing how she progresses, and seeing that picture.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> This is the problem with horse rescues. They keep horses that should go to slaughter and waste money and resources on them. This filly is lame on atleast one leg and blind in one eye and who knows what else? Why make her suffer when it is pretty obvious that she is not going to make a decent horse without a lot of money and work?


 
my horse was a rescue and i personal think, yeah there alot of work, but in the end they are sooo much more loving..just because they've never had a person being kind to them and going that extra mile to gain the trust and love that they deserve...to if a horse, is a total loss, call a vet have it put down, not send it to a slaughter house were they are going to go on a truck w/ god knows what conditions by the time they reach the slaughter house they've gotten dehydrated, beat up by other horses oof i cant think about it anymore...poor things!

Good for you taking in that poor soul  
soon enough your going to fall in love, because she sweetness will come out, if she isnt too far gone 
best of luck !


----------



## Nova (Dec 29, 2009)

Good for you. It's always nice to know there is another person in this world willing to help out an animal who can't help themselves.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm glad you decided to help out and foster her. I would find it hard to believe that she would be pregnant, I'd be more concerned about possible worms causing a big belly, unless you know for sure that a stallion had access to her at one point or another. I also believe that euthanasia should not be overlooked depending on the situation, but I would always ask a vets opinion first, unless it was obvious that it would be the better choice, i.e. colic, or something similar. I had a 3 year old rescue, a cute grey and white arabian paint cross who's owner moved, and abandoned his two horses. I had worked with the horse for a year before the owner left, and for about 6 months after, but in the end had to put him down. It was hard and sad to have to deal with all that, as I had tried so hard not to get attached, since the owner had said he was coming back, but I couldn't help it lol. At least I can be happy knowing that I gave him the best possible year and a half of his short life, and that he was well loved. Even with that outcome, it was one of the most rewarding things I've done.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Pst. We need an update and pictures.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

yes, i , too would like to know how she is getting on now, and whether she is in foal, (as it looks to me)


----------

